# Fotowettbewerb Sommer 2016



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2016)

Hallo liebe Mitglieder , 
langsam geht der Sommer zu Ende, und der Forowettbewerb Sommer 2016 endet am 31.08.16 
Ihr habt doch bestimmt noch schöne Sommerbilder, mit denen es sich lohnt, am Wettbewerb
teilzunehmen. 
*An die verantwortlichen Mods !  *
Die " Hall of Fame " sieht noch ein bißchen leer aus, die Bilder Winter 2015 und Frühjahr 2016 
sind dort noch gar nicht


----------



## troll20 (17. Aug. 2016)

Wie wäre es es mit dem 
  
Man ist das kalt geworden in der Nacht 
 Duck und wech


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2016)

jolantha schrieb:


> *An die verantwortlichen Mods !  *
> Die " Hall of Fame " sieht noch ein bißchen leer aus, die Bilder Winter 2015 und Frühjahr 2016
> sind dort noch gar nicht


Wird nachgeholt - mein Fehler...


----------



## Joachim (17. Aug. 2016)

Hall of Fame aktualisiert, Hinweis oben eingeblendet.


----------



## jolantha (17. Aug. 2016)

Dickes Danke , Joachim . Ich hab mich doch schon beteiligt !! 

Nu aber ran an den Wettbewerb, mit die Bilders ! 
Der Monat endet schneller als Ihr denkt .


----------



## jolantha (3. Juni 2017)

Nein, ich hab mich nicht vertan , es beginnt der Fotowettbewerb Sommer 2017 !! 
Aaaaaaber, die Hall of Fame endet mit dem Frühjar *2016 *.
Das ist keine Kritik, nie nich , das ist lediglich eine Feststellung


----------



## troll20 (3. Juni 2017)

Wie jetzt, ist denn schon wieder ein ganzes Jahr vergangen und keiner hat was gesagt

Na gut, dann leg ich mich wieder in den Winterschlaf.


----------



## Joachim (4. Juni 2017)

Na dann stelle ich mal fest, das ich da ganz schon nach hänge. Ei verbibsch aber auch.


----------



## jolantha (5. Juni 2017)

Joachim, ich glaube nicht, daß jemand auf die Idee kommt, deswegen Deine Kündigung zu veranlassen


----------



## Joachim (7. Juni 2017)

Mist, heute wieder zu spät dran gedacht - ich versuch es echt morgen endlich zu schaffen. Bin derzeit bisl arg ausgelastet mit der Umschulung und im privaten Umfeld...


----------



## jolantha (8. Juni 2017)

Sorry, Joachim, ich will dich doch nicht hetzen , kommt doch auf ein Jahr mehr oder weniger gar nicht an


----------

